# [SOLVED] special device /dev/sda does not exist

## cinek810

hym..  wiec problem przedstawia sie nastepujaco. 

Mam na swoim koncie, prawie kompletna jedna instalacje gentoo z ktorej tutaj pisze.  Zabralem sie za drugi komputer, na nim instaluje juz od poczatku po raz drugi ze wzgledu na liczbe popelnionych przy instlacji bledow i koniecznosc wielu "odkrecan".

Potrzebuje dorzucic z internetu z innego komputera pilk, nagrywam na pendrive podlaczam probuje zamontowac- i otrzymuje blad jak w temacie. Sprawdzam ls w katalogu /dev rzeczywiscie nie ma rzadnych urzadzen sd? . w dotychczasowych instalacjach nigdy mi sie to nie przytrafilo, nie wiem co zrobilem zle i jak to ewentualnie teraz naprawic?Last edited by cinek810 on Sat Jul 28, 2007 5:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Kernel bez obsługi SCSI ? Wklej cały dmesg.

----------

## cinek810

Nie jestem w stanie wkleic z tego komputera calego dmesg, bo w tej chwili nie moge niczym z niego pliku przeniesc, ale.. 

w dmesg pojawia sie cos takiego:

```

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

```

Jesli problem jest z brakiem w jadrze to po tym jak skompiluje jeszcz raz jadro i z niego zabootuje urzadzenia w dev sie pojawia... W sumie myslalem o tym, ale nie zdalem sobie sprawy chyba z tego ze dev jest abstrakcyjny i ze jak cos sie w jadrze zaladuje to wystarczy zeby powstal plik urzadzenia..

[Edit]

W .config mam zaznaczone:

SCSI disk support

----------

## SlashBeast

W dmesg po wsadzeniu pena powinno się wyświetlić np. sda: blablabla. Jak nie to pewnie nie masz czegoś związanego z SCSI. Prawde mówiąc nie wiem.

----------

## v7n

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_USB_Mass_Storage_Device

----------

## cinek810

I tak jest po wlozeniu pendriva dostaje cala mase komunikatow w dmesg:

Wypisuje nazwe producenta pena i temu podobne, konczy sie to tak:

```

usb 1-1: uevent

usb 1-1: usb_probe_device

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-1:1.0 uevent

drivers/usr/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

```

----------

## SlashBeast

ułatw nam i podaj tą całą masę. Przez dmesg |wklej albo zgraj na flopa. Cokolwiek.

----------

## cinek810

hym...

Podczas kompilacji jadra dostawalem komunikaty zwiazane prawdopodobnie ze zlym ustawieniem zegara przed 

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

pliki miay date ostatniej modyfikacji z przyslosci. Usnalem wiec zrodla jadra, oraz pliki konfiguracyjne, jeszcze raz zainstalowalem gentoo-sources, konfiguracja jadra w omawianym kontekscie pozostala taka sama. w tej chwili usb montuje sie bez problemow. Acha.. czesc nie wklejonych logow systemowych byla przepelniona masa skrotow i liczb binarnych i szesnastkowych, mysle ze bardzo nie wielu ludzi na swiecie potrafiloby cos z tego wyczytac.

----------

